# Feverfew + SSRI



## sms (May 25, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new here. I stumbled across the forum whilst looking up Feverfew. I suffer badly with migraines and someone advised me to try Feverfew, but I am worried that you shouldn't take it with SSRIs because both are to do with Serotonin?? SSRIs increase it and Feverfew decreases it (I think). I was keen to try it because I suffer badly with DP and have done for over 20 years. I read that as well as helping migraines it can also help DP so I wanted to try it, but am nervous about the SSRIs.

Can anyone advise please?

Thank you.

Sam.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

sms said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here. I stumbled across the forum whilst looking up Feverfew. I suffer badly with migraines and someone advised me to try Feverfew, but I am worried that you shouldn't take it with SSRIs because both are to do with Serotonin?? SSRIs increase it and Feverfew decreases it (I think). I was keen to try it because I suffer badly with DP and have done for over 20 years. I read that as well as helping migraines it can also help DP so I wanted to try it, but am nervous about the SSRIs.
> 
> ...


To be honest, i don't know much about that. You should call and ask a pharmacist at Walmart,Walgreens etc. Or just call your doctor.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Feverfew doesn't do much for DP, and it certainly doesn't help that it numbs out your serotonin.


----------



## sms (May 25, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. What do u think is best for DP? Just B vitamins?


----------

